# East River--Just Okay



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Had a few hours to fish so I headed to the East River. Launched at about 6 A.M. and fished til 11 A.M. Second cast with a Buzz Bait I was hooked up--keeper. Fifth cast with the Buzz Bait and I was on again--non-keeper. A few casts later I missed a big blow up on the Buzz Bait, so I followed it up with a Trick Worm and Bammmm--nice Bass. After that it was here an there but no more keepers. All fish came on Buzz Baits, Trick Worms, and KVD 2.5 Square Nose Crank Bait. Just an okay day, but I found a few Bass. 

NJD


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

buzzbait action is awesome nice catch!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice, right at the launch too.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, right at the launch. I normally get the trolling motor out at the ramp and go at it--why not??? That bridge can hold some Bass at times. 

NJD


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, great job Jersey.
I love buzzing bass...


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice for a few hours of work NJD.


----------



## JTy (May 23, 2012)

Never fished east river. Gonna have to try it out.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I never have either. Do you launch at the Swamp House or at Jims?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

looks more like Jim's on down the road..


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

That is right at the East River boat ramp on Hwy 87 in Navarre.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Spectre Gunner you are correct. Right at the bridge. I usually launch my boat and start trolling.

NJD


----------

